# Call of Duty 1 and Call of duty UO



## jaycod1995 (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay so ive got 2 problems, one to do with Call of duty 1 and one to do with Call of duty United Offence
Here's the first one to do with Call of duty:

I once installed the game, and then uninstalled it. Now, i want to install it again, but it says it is still installed, but is not present on my Programs list. I then try to uninstall, but once i click on it, either nothing happens or a message comes up saying That the game might not have installed properly and click here to re-install. So i click on it but Nothing happens!!!!
Any help?

And here's the 2nd problem, to do with Call of duty United Offence:

I have just bought the game, so the disk is completely new with no scratches on it atall. I install it, everything goes fine until i try to play it. I dont like single player, never even clicked on it. So i click on Multiplayer and this comes up: WIN_ERROR: 3 sound file(s) are missing or in a bad format. WHAT DOES IT MEAN?
Then the console comes up, and here is everything it says: 

CODUO MP 1.51 build win-x86 Dec 6 2004
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\pakuo07.pk3 (157 files)
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\pakuo06.pk3 (12 files)
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\pakuo05.pk3 (3 files)
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\pakuo04.pk3 (7646 files)
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\pakuo03.pk3 (2275 files)
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\pakuo02.pk3 (790 files)
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\pakuo01.pk3 (1657 files)
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\pakuo00.pk3 (6233 files)
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2/uo
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2/main
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\localized_english_pakuo02.pk3 (12 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\localized_english_pakuo01.pk3 (37 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\Program Files\CALLOF~2\uo\localized_english_pakuo00.pk3 (2578 files)
localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
21400 files in pk3 files
execing default_mp.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec uoconfig_mp.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec_mp.cfg
========= autoconfigure
configure_mp.csv: using configuration 0 cpu MHz 512 sys MB 256 vid MB
couldn't exec configure_mp.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III
Measured CPU speed is 0.49 GHz
System memory is 1014 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card memory is 256 MB
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

Winsock Initialized
Opening IP socket: localhost:28960
Hostname: jamie-PC
IP: 192.168.0.7
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\Windows\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...41 PFDs found
...hardware acceleration found
...PIXELFORMAT 6 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded
Initializing OpenGL extensions
...using OpenGL 1.2 draw element range
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture add environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture combine environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture dot3 environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 cube map textures
...using GL_ARB_vertex_program
...GL_NV_texture_shader not found
...GL_NV_register_combiners not found
...using WGL_EXT_swap_control
...using OpenGL 1.3 multitexture
...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
...using OpenGL 1.2 normal rescaling
...GL_ATI_pn_triangles not found
...using GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
...GL_NV_fog_distance not found
...GL_NV_vertex_array_range not found
...GL_NV_fence not found
...GL_ATI_vertex_array_object not found
...GL_ATI_fragment_shader not found
...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic

GL_VENDOR: Intel
GL_RENDERER: Intel 965/963 Graphics Media Accelerator
GL_VERSION: 1.5.0 - Build 7.14.10.1272
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture3D GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1 GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_WIN_swap_hint 
WGL_EXTENSIONS: WGL_ARB_buffer_region WGL_ARB_extensions_string WGL_ARB_make_current_read WGL_ARB_pixel_format WGL_ARB_pbuffer WGL_EXT_extensions_string WGL_EXT_swap_control 
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_ACTIVE_TEXTURES_ARB: 8

PIXELFORMAT: color(32-bits) Z(24-bit) stencil(8-bits)
MODE: 4, 800 x 600 fullscreen hz:60
GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits
CPU: Intel Pentium III
rendering primitives: single glDrawElements
texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST
picmip: 1
picmip2: 1
texture bits: 0
multitexture: enabled
compiled vertex arrays: enabled
texenv add: enabled
ATI truform: disabled
NV distance fog: disabled
Initializing Shaders
----- finished R_Init -----

------- Miles sound system initialization -------
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit stereo sound
2D provider initialized at 9969280 0 90438972
available 3D providers:
Miles sound system initialization failed
WARNING: loaded sound file 'sound/misc/mouse_click.wav' couldn't be read
WARNING: loaded sound file 'sound/misc/mouse_over.wav' couldn't be read
WARNING: streamed sound 'sound/music/mainmenu1.mp3' not found
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
3 sound file(s) are missing or in a bad format



Any help? :upset:


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi i'm wondering if this is something to do with SSE instruction sets.
What is the make and model of your CPU?
Also try downloading revo uninstaller from my sig to see if Call of Duty 1 is on there.
If it is you can uninstall from there and scan for leftover files in the registry.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a Pentium III 500MHz.
As for what it means, my guess would be that "3 sound file(s) are missing or in a bad format".

Try floops' suggestion of using Revo to completely remove both games and try a fresh install. It looks like something has become corrupt, when reinstalling make sure to close all background programs so that nothing interferes with the install.


----------

